# FS: Devils Own Universal Stg. 1 Kit



## DougO-G60 (Feb 16, 2001)

*FS: Devils Own Universal Stg. 1 Kit $200.*

I bought this kit a couple of years ago, but never installed it. Complete stage 1 kit with 2-10 psi switch (I bought it for a G60), and M3 (3gph) nozzle. Again, this kit has NEVER been used or installed. 

$200 shipped in the US.


----------

